# Star Wars Screen Capture



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Ok, I was wondering if anyone has the Star Wars episode 4 on Dvd, and with that, has the ability for a screen capture that can be put into a Large .jpg file of whatever they can use that is a common file.

What I need is a Scene from the movie so I may be able to print out as a background.

As you may already know, I just completed a Darth Vader, and now I just won a bid on a Vinyl Obi Wan. This figure has him at a stance holding his Light Saber. So that dim little light bulb went off in my head. Another Diorama!

What I would like to do is a scene from episode 4 where Obi Wan and Darth are fighting; I am going to scratch build one of the Blast doors. And I am hoping I can get the image of the Millennium Falcon in the background and the Storm Troopers running to see what is going on. The scene from the movie will probably have Obi and Darth in it, but I can always cut them out.

So if you have the ability to do this, and can make a big enough image so the resolution doesn’t go to way out of whack. Could you please let me know? 

I will see how it prints out on my printer before I start bugging people to see if they can get me a photo quality picture.

Thanks in advance!

:wave:


----------



## vinyl fan (Jan 1, 2005)

Hey Tholian,

Don't have screen capture, but glad to see you were able to score the Obi-Wan. Great idea with the background & should make for a cool diorama.

Good luck !!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

vinyl fan said:


> Hey Tholian,
> 
> Don't have screen capture, but glad to see you were able to score the Obi-Wan. Great idea with the background & should make for a cool diorama.
> 
> Good luck !!


Yea, thanks so much for the info. It says, or you said that you can have the hood up or down. Is the robe cloth? or vinyl too?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

How about this?


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

I can't make any promises yet, but I might be able to help out. I have to see if I still have the program saved to load onto my new computer. If I do, I can get the screen cap for you.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

qtan said:


> I can't make any promises yet, but I might be able to help out. I have to see if I still have the program saved to load onto my new computer. If I do, I can get the screen cap for you.



Thanks you, that would be awesome. Thanks a Million! :hat:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's a couple. Have a look. The second one is probably more what your looking for.

sw1
sw2


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Here's a couple. Have a look. The second one is probably more what your looking for.
> 
> sw1
> sw2


Yes, the second one looks good. Can you make it bigger?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Sure, how wide would you like it to be?

Although I must say that the doorway in the second picture is not infact the one where Varder and Kenobi are battling.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Sure, how wide would you like it to be?


Well, I am thinking that the door way or Blast door would have to be at least 14" to 15" high to make it look as if the figures could walk through them. So 15 by 15 if I make it square. The actual door was longer than height. But I will be taking up a whole table, and a crap load of sheet styrene to make it. So maybe 15" by 15"or 15" by 17" to give it the original look. So I guess I will go with 15” by 17” doorway. :freak:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I only have a HP 842C. not sure how it will look from that.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmm... Scaling it that big and the image starts to loose definition if you know what I mean. Also I was editing my previous post when you replied so please see my edited post about the second doorway.

In any event here is the scaled up image. It's now 15 inches tall which makes the image 34 inches wide overall. I also cut out the sides on another version which makes it 19 inches wide by 15 inches tall.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Hmm... Scaling it that big and the image starts to loose definition if you know what I mean. Also I was editing my previous post when you replied so please see my edited post about the second doorway.
> 
> In any event here is the scaled up image. It's now 15 inches tall which makes the image 34 inches wide overall. I also cut out the sides on another version which makes it 19 inches wide by 15 inches tall.



They don't look half bad. Not much you will be able to do when scaling it up. As for the updtaed posts? I am only getting the two original images I recieved before.
The actual image I will be using will be the dorrway section, it will be cut out and added to the back of the real doorway I make.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That's odd as they have different file names. The newest ones are 2.1.jpg and 2.2.jpg. Now if your browser is setup to autosize the image to fit your browser window then 2.1.jpg might not show larger in the browser even though it is. As for 2.2.jpg it should have alot of the sides cut off.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, I'm sick so a little slow. I think I now understand what you said about the previous post that I edited. I actually meant that I edited the text (not the image links). In the edit I was pointing out that the doorway in the second image was not the doorway where Vader and Kenobi are fighting.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> That's odd as they have different file names. The newest ones are 2.1.jpg and 2.2.jpg. Now if your browser is setup to autosize the image to fit your browser window then 2.1.jpg might not show larger in the browser even though it is. As for 2.2.jpg it should have alot of the sides cut off.


I have the one where you have the sides cut off; I thought you were talking about the SW1 and SW2. 

I printed out the larger one and with my printer, it is on a regular sheet of paper. But it being out of focus may make it look more realistic. Because you would be focusing on the Characters fighting. Know what I mean. 

Thanks for these images, I will play around with these for a bit and see what happens. I really appreciate it FMM.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> OK, I'm sick so a little slow. I think I now understand what you said about the previous post that I edited. I actually meant that I edited the text (not the image links). In the edit I was pointing out that the doorway in the second image was not the doorway where Vader and Kenobi are fighting.



LOL, ok, gotcha! :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, like a camera with a short depth of field. That will probably work well. Glad to help.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Scaling it up won't help in printing. There just isn't enough resolution.
Scaling it up is just spreading out the pixel count. The result will be
soft and fuzzy detail. Will look lousy when printed.

There is software that ups the pixel count but that just adds the
same pixel colors adjacently to ones already there.. There is no 
software that can add new detail.

You can check the pixel count by "right clicking" on the picture and
looking at the "properties".

You need a higher resolution. The higher the better depending on what
size of print you want.

I don't think you can get that from a screen grab from a PC.

James


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Scaling it up won't help in printing. There just isn't enough resolution.
> Scaling it up is just spreading out the pixel count. The result will be
> soft and fuzzy detail. Will look lousy when printed.
> 
> ...


What program are you refering to when you right click on the picture? Plus I was thinking of another idea to help even more in depth of field. Have the walls and floor move inward so the hallway looks to be longer, that way I could make the door smaller and keep resolution better. Kinda like when Willy Wonka took the people down the hallway to the end, and it was small. Just to give an example.

What do you think of that? Think it would look stupid?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I think most any versions of Windows will let you right click on a picture and go to the "Properties" menu option to find it. I know with XP all you really need to do is move the mouse over the filename in a file list and it shows the resolution as a tooltip popup.

As for you new idea, I think it's worth a try. If your not changing the size of the pieces your scratchbuilding then the only issue is printing the image at different sizes and seeing what looks best.

And as a sidenot/FYI: A friend of mine takes pictures for a well known tabloid and he has a program whose name I can't remember that can upsize a picture with amazing results in terms of non-loss of detail. So I know it's possible but it's not cheap. I think it uses Fractal algorithms (at least in part).


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Just open the picture by clicking on the link in the post. Then right click on it (the picture) with your mouse. It should give you a choice to look at "properties". Click on that and it will show you the "dimesions" of the photo.

??? x ??? pixels.

To print an 8" x 10" photo at 200 DPI you should have 1600 x 2000
To print an 8" x 10" photo at 300 DPI you should have 2400 x 3000

I got those figures from a web site a long time ago so others may not agree but they are close enough to get a photo quality print.

Of course if you want a larger print you will need more DPIs (dots-per-inch).

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Software like "Fractal" just increases the number of pixels that are there. It can't add detail.

What I mean is, if you say wanted to double the pixel count, it duplicates (adds) another blue pixel next to a blue one that is already there, and a red one next to a red one that is already there, etc....

Some of that software is better than others but it gets expensive, and the results can vary depending on the subject matter of the photo.

James


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

The problem you are going to have is that each scene is a certain number of pixels. The base screen capture is what the DVD really is, though with High Definition there is a lot more. There is no way to really increase the resolution. If it were a photograph from a still negative (and a large one at that) you might be able to scan at a high enough resolution. Increasing the number of pixels will not "add" any more detail though.

This is why I always use the 2560 x1920 resolution on my digital camera. I can easily scale down pics to less resolution, but can never add more.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Now what I am thinking of doing is taking a bunch of the Screen captures I got from a few of you and actually cutting and pasting a scene. I kind of suck at it. But to take the doorway, with the Falcon in the background, and then taking Storm Troopers and adding them into the doorway as if they are running to see.
Are any of you good at something like that? LOL


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't have any of the _Star Wars_ movies on dvd and I don't yet have the setup to do screen captures.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> I don't have any of the _Star Wars_ movies on dvd and I don't yet have the setup to do screen captures.


How about I send you the ones the guys have sent me. Think you may be able to work with them. You know, you a graphics master in my eyes!

_Now I shall remove my lips from your butt._ :jest:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmm. Tell me again what it is you're trying to do. You're trying to create some kind of backdrop for a diorama of sorts?


----------



## vinyl fan (Jan 1, 2005)

Tholian said:


> Yea, thanks so much for the info. It says, or you said that you can have the hood up or down. Is the robe cloth? or vinyl too?


From the neck on down, Obi is a big piece of hollow vinyl. His head & two hands are seperate, with the lightsaber handle molded into the hands. A clear blue plastic piece forms the saber blade. You then have a choice of 2 vinyl hoods to glue to the robe, one that covers the head, the other drapes behind the shoulders.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

vinyl fan said:


> From the neck on down, Obi is a big piece of hollow vinyl. His head & two hands are seperate, with the lightsaber handle molded into the hands. A clear blue plastic piece forms the saber blade. You then have a choice of 2 vinyl hoods to glue to the robe, one that covers the head, the other drapes behind the shoulders.


I will be able to put Fabric over it to make it look real though right? Thats what i did to Darth on his vest.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Warped9 said:


> Hmm. Tell me again what it is you're trying to do. You're trying to create some kind of backdrop for a diorama of sorts?


Yea, I wanted to put the two figures on a stand, in the background, I am going to scratch build the Blast door, and I was thinking of putting a picture of the Falcon and the storm troopers looking at what is going on. I got a Screen shot from one of the guys that is perfect for the scene, but they are both in it, and they block the picture of the doorway.

I know you have the ability to remove and add pieces and make things look like they are meant to, I have not done enough to be able to do that. Lack of Experience.

The big problem is that the door will have to be at least 15" high and 17" long to be able to match the two 1/6-model figures. So the picture will have to be a large one.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I think there's enough motion with Varder and Kenobi that it should be pretty easy to assemble the frames into an image without them. I'm tied up tonight but I'll get them off the DVD and see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> I think there's enough motion with Varder and Kenobi that it should be pretty easy to assemble the frames into an image without them. I'm tied up tonight but I'll get them off the DVD and see what I can do tomorrow.


Thanks so much. Even if I could get a few photos of that scene, so i can take parts of the background that show up in sections, and cut and paste them so I can make a clear scene. Know what I mean?  

Thanks again.


----------



## vinyl fan (Jan 1, 2005)

Tholian said:


> I will be able to put Fabric over it to make it look real though right? Thats what i did to Darth on his vest.


I guess you might be able to make a cloth hood, but the entire robe/body is one complete piece. You will see soon enough when you get the model. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with !


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

vinyl fan said:


> I guess you might be able to make a cloth hood, but the entire robe/body is one complete piece. You will see soon enough when you get the model. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with !


What i did was on the vinyl vest of Darth, it has it molded already. So I added the fabric over the vest and then added Stiffy, (50/50 elmers), and the fabric molded to the vinyl and stayed that form. So I am hoping I will be able to do the same on Obi-Wan.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Got tied up on some 1:1 scale stuff or I would have gotten to this sooner.

Here is the best that's possible from those series of frames: Image

It's at the same res as is stored on the DVD for now. Perhaps you can get Warped9 or some other equally talented person to fill in the last of the gaps. After that I'll be glad to up-size it for you.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Got tied up on some 1:1 scale stuff or I would have gotten to this sooner.
> 
> Here is the best that's possible from those series of frames: Image
> 
> It's at the same res as is stored on the DVD for now. Perhaps you can get Warped9 or some other equally talented person to fill in the last of the gaps. After that I'll be glad to up-size it for you.


That is awesome. and exactly what i am looking for., Warped9, think you can do a bit of a fix on this?

You guys are Da Bomb! :tongue:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

OK, re-checked and found a few of the missing spots. Then I made an attempt and filling in the rest myself. Not perfect but I think it'll do.

Image

If you like it, just let me know how many pixels wide you want it.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> OK, re-checked and found a few of the missing spots. Then I made an attempt and filling in the rest myself. Not perfect but I think it'll do.
> 
> Image
> 
> If you like it, just let me know how many pixels wide you want it.


Sorry, but I am about to cry :roll: 

That is PERFECT!! It is like you looked into my head and saw exactly what I wanted.

As for Pixels, You have me at a loss there, because I am a bit graphic illiterate. I can only tell you the doorway itself would have to be 15" high. After that, I can figure the width of the door by what the picture shows me.

Thanks so much again!!!

BTW, if you are going to Wonderfest, I am buying you a drink! :thumbsup:


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Tholian said:


> I can only tell you the doorway itself would have to be 15" high.


I did a quick test using the posted image -- I'm afraid you are going to have a blurry mess at that size. Upsampling the image at 150 ppi to make the area seen through the door opening about 15 inches high, even using the superior method ("Bicubic Smoother") offered by Photoshop CS, results in an image that would make you run to an eye doctor if your eyes were that bad.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

sbaxter at home said:


> I did a quick test using the posted image -- I'm afraid you are going to have a blurry mess at that size. Upsampling the image at 150 ppi to make the area seen through the door opening about 15 inches high, even using the superior method ("Bicubic Smoother") offered by Photoshop CS, results in an image that would make you run to an eye doctor if your eyes were that bad.
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB



It would be perfect if I can get it done. But probably someone who is really good, or has the programs to do it cna master making this larger.

Thanks for trying!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Bring it to Kinko's. They can print it out on poster paper, starts around $6 a square foot.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Tholian said:


> Sorry, but I am about to cry :roll:
> 
> That is PERFECT!! It is like you looked into my head and saw exactly what I wanted.
> 
> ...


I hate to see a grown man cry, so please go stand over there.

Glad you like it, I'll upsize it and maybe it will look doable as an out of focused back drop. If it looks really horrendous at that size I might even try blurring it to see how it looks. My computer is tied up at the moment but I'll try to get to it tonight. If not, I'll get it done tomorrow.

Funny that you mention Wonderfest. I've been considering going but am not sure if I can swing it.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> I hate to see a grown man cry, so please go stand over there.
> 
> Glad you like it, I'll upsize it and maybe it will look doable as an out of focused back drop. If it looks really horrendous at that size I might even try blurring it to see how it looks. My computer is tied up at the moment but I'll try to get to it tonight. If not, I'll get it done tomorrow.
> 
> Funny that you mention Wonderfest. I've been considering going but am not sure if I can swing it.



Well, this will be my First time at Wonderfest too. Never went, but always wanted to. Griff has been telling me the ins and outs for a couple of years now, and I always never had the chance to go.

As for upsizing it, I got to do it on my Corel7, but I have no idea on how I will print it. Unless I print it and tape it together. But that will look stupid. And what i did print, came out really dark with my InkJet. So I may call a Photo place and see if they can Print out a copy, and you never know, they may be able to clean it up too.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Ziz said:


> Bring it to Kinko's. They can print it out on poster paper, starts around $6 a square foot.


I don't have a kinkos near me, especially, I have no idea what a Kinkos is?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I think I bought some handcuffs from them once.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Here's an upsized version. Not the best, but the best I've got.

Image, Big.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Here's an upsized version. Not the best, but the best I've got.
> 
> Image, Big.



Thanks man, Apprieciate it!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

www.fedexkinkos.com

They do all kinds of printing jobs, big, small and everywhere in between. You might even be able to email them the file, then they'll print it and snail mail it back to you.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I have a friend that is near one as well, she is going to take it down, see if it can be done, and then mail it to me. Thanks to all that helped. Especially Four Mad Men. It was a great help you editing that image for me. I hope someday I will be able to repay the complement in some way. Thanks guys!

Tholian :wave:  :wave:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey man, no problem. Glad to help.

But I do know what you can do. And that's stick around and let me pick your brain when I start painting and decaling.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

You got a deal!!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, now I finally got my Obi-Wan. This is made by Polydata and is pre-painted. And I do have to say the face and head are gorgeous. As well as the whole model. But it is all vinyl, and looks vinyl. So now my idea is I am going to go to Toys R Us and see if I can find a cheap Action figure up there that is near the size of this guy, and then make my own cloth Cape and clothes. Then I will just attach Obi-Head to it and Walla! And I will be able to pose him more for the diorama I want. If the hands don’t work, I have the Luke Skywalker one here, and I can always use that Light Saber. I can always put a gun in his hand when I build Luke, Or maybe a Ham Sandwich.


----------



## vinyl fan (Jan 1, 2005)

So he finally showed up. I'm giving Vader the lightsaber from Luke & Vader's saber to Ben, since they sculpted the wrong saber for Vader to begin with. Figured I can cut out the handle from Kenobi's hands anyway. Also going to repaint Kenobi. A good drybrush job will make that vinyl appear more fabic like.

Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I am not sure what post it is in, plus I am also working here on maybe 5 hours sleep to boot, but what were the other Models PolyData came out with?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

vinyl fan said:


> So he finally showed up. I'm giving Vader the lightsaber from Luke & Vader's saber to Ben, since they sculpted the wrong saber for Vader to begin with. Figured I can cut out the handle from Kenobi's hands anyway. Also going to repaint Kenobi. A good drybrush job will make that vinyl appear more fabic like.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your results.


Think you could do me a favor, And give me a E-mail so I can talk to you about that. Need a little help.


----------



## vinyl fan (Jan 1, 2005)

E-mail away ....................................

Other models in the Polydata line were Leia, Luke, Tusken Raider, & Lando. Chewbacca, Han, & Tarkin were in the painted prototype stage, but never produced.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

I have seen the Luke, the Tuskin, and Lando on e-bay, but Leia wasn't there. But if I remember our conversations correctly, That one is a hard one to get.


----------

